# Airlessco LP 500



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looking for feedback on this model. How do this model compares to a Graco 395

I notice that they said Made in China...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

IDK I about the newer ones, but I have two lp 540s. Best pumps ever.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> IDK I about the newer ones, but I have two lp 540s. Best pumps ever.


Why??


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Had three 540's. Nicest pumps I ever owned. Lowest maintenance when compared to the Graco and Titan. Graco bought them out a few years ago and not sure if that affected their quality or not.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Had three 540's. Nicest pumps I ever owned. Lowest maintenance when compared to the Graco and Titan. Graco bought them out a few years ago and not sure if that affected their quality or not.


Some of the smaller ones look identical to the Graco 390 hi boy


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Why??


Its really simple in design and features, no frills. These were both used pumps I bought for $300 a piece from home depot. We have pumped probably 3k gals through them combined and I have spent $150 in repairs on them combined.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Some of the smaller ones look identical to the Graco 390 hi boy


When Graco took them over they took them over. Not sure why they would be made in China though. Unless it was a way to pick off some sales of the Chinese made Titans. The Bigger Titans are USA made still though.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Fictitious Character said:


> When Graco took them over they took them over. Not sure why they would be made in China though. Unless it was a way to pick off some sales of the Chinese made Titans. The Bigger Titans are USA made still though.


I don't recall seeing your intro. Link??


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't recall seeing your intro. Link??


I don't think I ever made one but I check in from time to time as I have been a member since 2010 with no negative backlashes.

Here was my first post though. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f3/kansas-city-metro-saying-hi-11094/


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one and a 395. the lp 500 is a way better pump. Wwill last for ever and from I know which is not much, graco has not really fooled with them since they took them over.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I have one and a 395. the lp 500 is a way better pump. Wwill last for ever and from I know which is not much, graco has not really fooled with them since they took them over.
> 
> Pat


Is it made in china ?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is it made in china ?


I dunno, it's the original airlessco one before graco bought em

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I dunno, it's the original airlessco one before graco bought em
> 
> Pat


I am not sure if Graco sent them to be made in China or not. Every Graco is USA made and since the new airlessco's look like graco's not sure on that. Jack or NC would know better than me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

So you think I'm lying.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So you think I'm lying.


Of course not. I am a bit insulted that you jumped to such a conclusion. I am just not sure of the year of the airlessco in question and whether they were made in china before or after graco took them over. I guess this is what I get for not being an airlessco owner and chiming in. 

I buy blue because they are USA made. Titan is a mix of made in china and USA made depending upon the size of the pump. I hope Graco is not following that trend.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Dude everything is made in china. Just look at this.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Dude everything is made in china. Just look at this.


So far Graco's are made in USA and Festool is made in Germany. Once those change I will be very afraid.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> So you think I'm lying.


the series number is the year it was made example series #A12A built in 2012


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

mr.fixit said:


> the series number is the year it was made example series #A12A built in 2012


Is that true of Gracos as well?


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

In Europe the sold Airlessco's are made in China. After Graco bought Airlessco Graco closed the Moorpark factory and moved it to their Chinese factory.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> So far Graco's are made in USA and Festool is made in Germany. Once those change I will be very afraid.


Just repair my Fein Multi Master replace circuit board MADE IN CHINA very disappointing. After talking to Fein rep I find out that the bearings are also MADE IN CHINA clearly states Made In Germany on the tool.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

painterman said:


> Just repair my Fein Multi Master replace circuit board MADE IN CHINA very disappointing. After talking to Fein rep I find out that the bearings are also MADE IN CHINA clearly states Made In Germany on the tool.


Just the sticker is Made in Germany.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

painterman said:


> Just repair my Fein Multi Master replace circuit board MADE IN CHINA very disappointing. After talking to Fein rep I find out that the bearings are also MADE IN CHINA clearly states Made In Germany on the tool.


Most pcb's are made in China.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Just the sticker is Made in Germany.


Well at least to the best of my knowledge Festool makes all their stuff. 

I was thinking the feins sold at HD were probably contracted out.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Well at least to the best of my knowledge Festool makes all their stuff.
> 
> I was thinking the feins sold at HD were probably contracted out.


Ohh man. Poor Paul he got one of those.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ohh man. Poor Paul he got one of those.


He won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ohh man. Poor Paul he got one of those.


And I can't change the blades now. The dam stopper/plug won't release.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And I can't change the blades now. The dam stopper/plug won't release.


Damn Chinese crap.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't understand why companies do that. Sooner or later you are gonna find out their products are crap and think twice before buying another one from them.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Damn Chinese crap.


Hmmmm.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And I can't change the blades now. The dam stopper/plug won't release.


You just got it like 18 months more or less. How many years is their warranty?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hmmmm.


Yes that is a lovely German made sticker. :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You just got it like 18 months more or less. How many years is their warranty?


18 months sounds about right. I really only used it on a few jobs, and it still _looks_ new. In reality its hardly been used. I may just buy a new one from HD, switch them out and return the defective one. But I didn't just say that. :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> 18 months sounds about right. I really only used it on a few jobs, and it still looks new. In reality its hardly been used. I may just buy a new one from HD, switch them out and return the defective one. But I didn't just say that. :whistling2:


No worries only Sean and I are reading this thread.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No worries only Sean and I are reading this thread.


Thanks, that's what I'm counting on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks, that's what I'm counting on.


Plus you have the buttons to make it disappear.


----------

